# Assisted livery dundee/angus area?



## el_Snowflakes (13 February 2015)

Must have horses safety/welfare at heart, Arena & hacking. Private message if preferred.


----------



## x-di-x (14 February 2015)

Not  quite sure of all the places names best bet would be Horseystuff for sale Dundee on fb.  I know there's places at auchterhouse, strathmartine and templeton.  You've also got conchies.  Little further afield is inchcoonans at Errol,  it's full livery, I think about £80 a week but you've got the 2 outdoor and indoor, competitions on site, solarium, walker, the woods and tracks etc.  I know a few liveries there who love it.


----------

